# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Выбор компрессора

## Андрей_пв

Уважаемые господа!
Помогите, плиз, определиться с выбором компрессора в пределах до 6000 руб. Тут случайно наткнулся в интернет магазине "О-кей" на компрессоры марки Fini http://www.o-key.ru/index2.php?ci=20...&partner=87849, как вы думаете, подойдут ли они для аэрографа? Я нахожусь в Москве.
С уважением Андрей

----------


## Kasatka

что-то как-то подозрительно дешево

рекомендовал бы вот этот компрессор. он чуть дороже (7000р) но как раз самое то для нужд моделиста

http://www.airbrushop.ru/mode.4432-id.5855-type.html

----------


## Котков Андрей

Да уж, у меня анахроничный компрессор переделанный из холодильного, работает уже лет 15, вот только что красил очередную модель и все как новенький, только пыль стирать надо иногда.

----------


## Барс

> рекомендовал бы вот этот компрессор. он чуть дороже (7000р) но как раз самое то для нужд моделиста
> http://www.airbrushop.ru/mode.4432-id.5855-type.html


 :?:  :?:  :?: Это не совсем компрессор, даже наоборот...

----------


## Барс

> Уважаемые господа!
> Помогите, плиз, определиться с выбором компрессора в пределах до 6000 руб. Тут случайно наткнулся в интернет магазине "О-кей" на компрессоры марки Fini http://www.o-key.ru/index2.php?ci=20...&partner=87849, как вы думаете, подойдут ли они для аэрографа? Я нахожусь в Москве.
> С уважением Андрей


6/185, думаю, подойдет. Ресивер - штука очень полезная. Маленькая тонкость с хозяйственными компрессорами - они могут быть весьма шумными, что при маленьком ресивере будет сильным раздражающим фактором. Для сравнения, этот AC500 http://testors.com/catalog_item.asp?itemNbr=2197(думаю, что и похожий на него http://www.airbrushop.ru/mode.4432-id.5851-type.html) позволяет работать в квартире со спящим в соседней комнате ребенком.

----------


## Kasatka

> Сообщение от Kasatka
> 
> рекомендовал бы вот этот компрессор. он чуть дороже (7000р) но как раз самое то для нужд моделиста
> http://www.airbrushop.ru/mode.4432-id.5855-type.html
> 
> 
>  :?:  :?:  :?: Это не совсем компрессор, даже наоборот...


да ты прав =) не дочитал.. просто глянул на картинку..у меня внешне точно такой же компрессор =)

----------


## German

> 6/185, думаю, подойдет.


А что там у него с напругой и фазами? 230/6

я бы к лейбам съездил или клуб-тм и купил у них, что и сделал 3 года назад.

----------


## Барс

> А что там у него с напругой и фазами? 230/6


6 фаз - это очень круто  :evil: Писаки, еклмн. Думаю, стандартный аппарат под домашнюю сеть, т.е 220В на одну фазу.

----------


## Барс

> да ты прав =) не дочитал.. просто глянул на картинку..у меня внешне точно такой же компрессор =)


Подозреваю, что картинку-то и перепутали. :D

----------

Здравствуйте.
Люди добрыя, просвятите  незнайку, насколько важен  ресивер в компрессоре а то стоит маленькая проблема 
или взять сразу  аэрограф  с компрессором типа:
http://www.hobbyforyou.ru/catalog/761-8600.html
или все таки разбить покупки на 2 месяца и
сначала  купить компрессор типа SPARMAX TC-610

( ну тяжело мне  сразу лишнюю треху выкладывать (тем более она вовсе не лишняя))   :D 
________________________________________
Спасибо !

----------


## Hohol_swe

Добрый день!
Собираю компрессор из холодильного, в качестве ресивера есть идея использовать ресивер от грузовика.
Вопрос какой объём ресивера оптимален для данного (холодильного) компрессора?

----------


## Gleb

По-моему здесь как раз об этом http://gallery.rumodelism.com/gallery/img37/m740.shtml
Я где-то видел недавно но не могу найти ссылку что используют огнету'итель как ресивер.

----------


## Gleb

То Guest: Ресивер штука нужная. Он нужен для сглаживания пульсаций охлаждения воздуха и уборки влаги. Филтер не убирает всю влагу.

----------


## Hohol_swe

> По-моему здесь как раз об этом http://gallery.rumodelism.com/gallery/img37/m740.shtml
> Я где-то видел недавно но не могу найти ссылку что используют огнету'итель как ресивер.


Спасибо!
Как раз вчера сам нарыл эту статью, в принципе понял что можно установить ресивер любого (разумного) размера, были сомнения потянет ли компрессор такой большой ресивер, как долго будет накачивать? Обычно во всех описанных самоделках используют ресиверы меньшего размера литра на 2-3. Ну раз человек пользуется значит всё ОК. Лично для себя поищу ресивер поменьше чем в этой статье, хочется сделать компрессор по компактней. 
Насчёт огнетушителя в качестве ресивера читал, но от грузовика предпочтительней так как во первых есть заводские входы-выходы (как следствие лучшая герметизация системы) плюс клапан сброса влаги, а во вторых просто меньше возни.

----------


## Scale-Master

Люди добрые... просвятите "Незнайку"... Хота мне и 37 лет отроду и моделизмом больше половины своей жизни занимаюсь но не знаю я ЧТО ТАКОЕ "РЕСИВЕР" ???... :Eek:  :Eek:  :Confused:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Hohol_swe

Ресивером называют ёмкость(баллон) для воздуха.

----------


## Scale-Master

> Ресивером называют ёмкость(баллон) для воздуха.


...ммм...да... тогда у меня не машина а самолёт четырёхколёсный...
Весчи надо своими именами называть, товарисчи...

----------


## Nazar

> ...ммм...да... тогда у меня не машина а самолёт четырёхколёсный...
> Весчи надо своими именами называть, товарисчи...


А разве что-то не так сказано ?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ребята, а какой посоветуете компрессор с самым минимальным уровнем шума?(примерно как от холодильника) Ресивер обязателен, так как аэр двойного действия. Ну и цену не сильно "кусючую" :rolleyes

----------


## Hohol_swe

> Ребята, а какой посоветуете компрессор с самым минимальным уровнем шума?(примерно как от холодильника) Ресивер обязателен, так как аэр двойного действия. Ну и цену не сильно "кусючую" :rolleyes


Согласно моим изысканиям, "без шумные" компрессоры как раз сделаны на базе холодильных. Что касается подешевле, то это не про них.

Я сам начал собирать компрессор из за дороговизны подобных агрегатов.

Прицениться  можно здесь
http://www.airbrushop.ru/mode.4432-id.5713-type.html
http://www.hobbyforyou.ru/catalog/761-21038.html

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Посмотрел. Видимо пойду Вашим путем...=))
Спасибо!

----------


## Nazar

> Согласно моим изысканиям, "без шумные" компрессоры как раз сделаны на базе холодильных. Что касается подешевле, то это не про них.
> 
> Я сам начал собирать компрессор из за дороговизны подобных агрегатов.
> 
> Прицениться  можно здесь
> http://www.airbrushop.ru/mode.4432-id.5713-type.html
> http://www.hobbyforyou.ru/catalog/761-21038.html


Исключительно верно , если пугает цена , проще собрать самому .
Единственно с чем не согласен , так это с ссылками , прицениваться по ним не советую
http://www.artmaterial.ru/index.php?...F3%EC%ED%FB%E5
Разница существенна.

----------


## Hohol_swe

Меня вот что смущает. Какова должна быть мощность компрессора?
На заводских она как правило 1/6,1/5 ну и совсем дорогих 1/4(Hp) я так понимаю это лошадиные силы, тот который я нашёл 1/8. Вот сомневаюсь потянет ли?

----------

